

SPDY Now One-Click Simple for Any Website - jgrahamc
http://blog.cloudflare.com/spdy-now-one-click-simple-for-any-website

======
peterwwillis
Any numbers on real-world performance gains when using SPDY with CloudFlare?

~~~
eastdakota
We're still testing, but on CloudFlare.com we've seen a 8-12% decrease in
overall page load times for HTTPS connections. That's in-line or slightly
better than what we've seen testing Google sites. CloudFlare.com may benefit
more than the average site because we use a relatively high number of objects
and pull virtually all content from our own domain. Sites that don't have as
many objects or pull from several third-party domains are less likely to see
as much of a speed up.

